# Teachers/ Schools in Adelaide



## adelaide_teacher (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello.

I am a teacher in Adelaide who has a specific interest in helping migrants with any details regarding potential employment as a teacher.

I have also lived in Adelaide for 34 years and have a broad range of information regarding areas/ suburbs to live and schooling in Adelaide.

I have recently assisted a Sri Lankan family who needed advice regarding schools and Adelaide. They have safely arrived here this year and I am looking forward to showing them around Adelaide

Feel free to post on this forum with specific questions or PM me.

Natalie


----------



## bari (Sep 8, 2009)

Dear Natalie

It is noble of you to offer help to incoming migrants, thank you.

We are planning to move to Adelaide in May-June this year, I have three kids aged 14, 12 and 9. Firstly I would like your opinion regarding their schooling and of course the nearby residential location. 
Secondly, I want to start a career as a teacher in Australia, I am an electronics engineer and has served in Pakistan Air Force. Though I do not have teaching experience but I know I could be a good one as I like guiding and educating my own children and friends. Kindly also elaborate the steps to be a teacher in Australia. 

Your help will always be valued.
Thank you


----------



## greddin76 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dear Natalie,

Thanks for your post. My husband, myself and 3 kids are in the process of applying for our visa, and are hoping to arrive in Adelaide in Oct/Nov this year. My husband is a primary school teacher in Ireland and will be looking for teaching work in Adelaide. 
Our children are 7, 5 and 2, so we will also be enrolling the eldest 2 in primary school there. 

As we have never been to Adelaide any advice you can offer us would be greatly appreciated.

Regards Grainne


----------



## adelaide_teacher (Jan 25, 2012)

bari said:


> Dear Natalie
> 
> It is noble of you to offer help to incoming migrants, thank you.
> 
> ...


To be a teacher in Australia you will need to complete (at the minimum) 1 year of study. 
Adelaide University has the shortest course available in South Australia.
The course is called the Graduate Diploma in Education. Upon completion, you would be able to register as a teacher. The objective of the program is to prepare graduates for entry to the teaching profession in middle and senior secondary schooling or with adult learners. So this would enable you to teach Year 8-12 high school students and adult learners.

I would like to know some of the talents/ interests of your children as different schools specialise in different subject areas eg. music.

Your selection of house/ suburb really depends on your budget.

Natalie


----------



## adelaide_teacher (Jan 25, 2012)

greddin76 said:


> Dear Natalie,
> 
> Thanks for your post. My husband, myself and 3 kids are in the process of applying for our visa, and are hoping to arrive in Adelaide in Oct/Nov this year. My husband is a primary school teacher in Ireland and will be looking for teaching work in Adelaide.
> Our children are 7, 5 and 2, so we will also be enrolling the eldest 2 in primary school there.
> ...


Hi Grainne,

Your husband will need to apply for registration at the teachers registration board of South Australia. Type into google "teachers registration board of south Australia" and it will be the first listing. The information on the website will show you what you need. Next, if you want to work in public schools, type in 'teachinginsa' into google.
Click on the where to begin tab, there will be a section called "overseas teacher".

Browse this website. If you want to work for independent schools (religious), type 'association of Independent schools of sa' into google. This will take you to job vacancies for private schools.



Natalie


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Thats really useful information Natalie. Are you are a recruitment agent, relocation agent or similar? 

If not and you are just wanting to help others I don't see why it can not be done on the boards so the information can help everyone.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi;
Its very heartening to see people like you coming forward to help migrants.
Thanks a lot 

I am in the process of getting a 176(state sponsored) visa and am expecting to get it in the next few months.
My wife is a teacher here in India and she has completed Bachelor of Science(Physics,three year full time course) & Bachelor in Education(one year full time course).
We got hold of the official South australian website(TRB) and according to this she needs to get registered. The IELTS requirement is rather high (8 bands in a couple of modules). Is there any other option?

Will she need to undergo any training/course if she's initially looking for a part time teacher job? 
What are the other options available in terms of getting registered?


thanks once again..



adelaide_teacher said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am a teacher in Adelaide who has a specific interest in helping migrants with any details regarding potential employment as a teacher.
> 
> ...


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

adelaide_teacher said:


> To be a teacher in Australia you will need to complete (at the minimum) 1 year of study.
> Adelaide University has the shortest course available in South Australia.
> The course is called the Graduate Diploma in Education. Upon completion, you would be able to register as a teacher. The objective of the program is to prepare graduates for entry to the teaching profession in middle and senior secondary schooling or with adult learners. So this would enable you to teach Year 8-12 high school students and adult learners.
> 
> ...


Hi Natalie

This sounds great. My hubby has worked in the bank all his life but has been wanting to change careers for a while. He has been really thinking about becoming a teacher esp in something like Accountancy. We are just waiting for approval on our 176 Visa (on me) and will hopefully be over by the end of the year. He has been making plans of "retraining" and taking 1-2 years to try do "something else", that is in demand and that he will have a hope of having a decent salary/decent working conditions sometime in the future. I never realised that 1 year min was all it took..I assume of course it pays to carry on doing further studying but wonder if that can then be done part time? Any ideas on a standard sort of salary range that he could expect if he does this course through Adelaide university to start off with? 

Edited to add...any suggestions on "good" schools for a nearly12 year old and a 5 year old that needs to start school next year..5 year old is pretty bright (boy), already learning to read and can add well etc. 12 year old is fairly academic, not sporty at all, but does love Biology type fields (currently she wants to be a doctor lol). She also loves drawing and writing stories which I want to encourage as she does very well at this. The 12 year old..I would "prefer" and all girls school if there is any around that are good (will have to be government or cheap private).

Thanks so much
Shona


----------



## adelaide_teacher (Jan 25, 2012)

_shel said:


> Thats really useful information Natalie. Are you are a recruitment agent, relocation agent or similar?
> 
> If not and you are just wanting to help others I don't see why it can not be done on the boards so the information can help everyone.


Hi Shel,

I am actually a government employed teacher, I grew up in Adelaide. Then, I taught for 5 years in rural South Australia, I experienced what it was like being new, moving out of my comfort zone, and the country "community" way of doing things. When I returned back to Adelaide, I had several new immigrants who just arrived, and I extended the hand of goodwill, taking them to the beach, the zoo. They had never tried fish and chips, yiros, lasagna etc and I showed them things in Australia that we consider part of our culture. During this time, I befriended the family, and I tried 'real' chinese food, and learnt about their culture. It was my aim to communicate with the family, to help the student learn English. 

I truly respected the courage that it took to leave life behind and move to a new country. I often think to myself.. Oh what would it feel like if I went to a new country and no-one helped me. At times it must be heart-breaking. 

I have found over the past few years that I really enjoyed putting myself forward and doing that extra little bit. Just recently I helped a Sri Lankan family through the process, I get so much out of it, learn about myself, learn about people and the world.


----------



## bari (Sep 8, 2009)

Dear Natalie

Thank you very much for the guidance. One year of full time study will not be a good option, financially, so does TAFE offer evening courses or any other such organisation?

My eldest child, daughter-14, is very talented in everything she does, she is looking to pursue Science subjects and likes music. My son-12, does not have any particular interests at the moment and his forte is in Maths while my youngest son-9 is a lively one with fondness to play anything. So all in all I think good science school will be a decent option.

Best regards
Bari



adelaide_teacher said:


> To be a teacher in Australia you will need to complete (at the minimum) 1 year of study.
> Adelaide University has the shortest course available in South Australia.
> The course is called the Graduate Diploma in Education. Upon completion, you would be able to register as a teacher. The objective of the program is to prepare graduates for entry to the teaching profession in middle and senior secondary schooling or with adult learners. So this would enable you to teach Year 8-12 high school students and adult learners.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

This course is what you need if you want to study at and teach in TAFE Certificate IV in Training and Assessment - Workplace Training - Award Course - TAFE SA

Though it wont let you teach in schools or university and gaining a full time permenant position in TAFE is tough, if not impossible. They love their part time casuals who may at some point get a permenant role but most do not and spend years teaching casual.


----------



## adelaide_teacher (Jan 25, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi;
> Its very heartening to see people like you coming forward to help migrants.
> Thanks a lot
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, to work in Adelaide as a teacher you must have the IELTS requirement. Another option is working as a BSSO in a government school, a Bilingual support officer, that helps translate for children and assists with their learning. To find more information on working in government school, here is more information. Type in decd into google, click onto the information for staff, click on Human Resources (up the top in purple), click on "jobs and careers", then "teaching requirements" on the left hand side.

If you are interested in BSSO work (translating for children), I can investigate more links

Natalielane:


----------



## adelaide_teacher (Jan 25, 2012)

shonawilke said:


> Hi Natalie
> 
> This sounds great. My hubby has worked in the bank all his life but has been wanting to change careers for a while. He has been really thinking about becoming a teacher esp in something like Accountancy. We are just waiting for approval on our 176 Visa (on me) and will hopefully be over by the end of the year. He has been making plans of "retraining" and taking 1-2 years to try do "something else", that is in demand and that he will have a hope of having a decent salary/decent working conditions sometime in the future. I never realised that 1 year min was all it took..I assume of course it pays to carry on doing further studying but wonder if that can then be done part time? Any ideas on a standard sort of salary range that he could expect if he does this course through Adelaide university to start off with?
> 
> ...


Hi Shona,
Just to clarify, this course is only applicable if he has completed a degree already. If he hasnt, he will need to complete a four year course ;(. Yes, courses can be done part time, also some courses can be done completely online so you don't have to attend lectures/ tutorials! Charles Darwin university has an online teaching degree, where it takes four years. The only time you need to attend is when you have teaching practicals that last 5-6 weeks full time.
As for salary, Temporary relief teachers, straight out of university earn money per day ($277). Contract teachers earn 56K per year straight out of uni, but of course you dont get paid for holidays.


----------



## adelaide_teacher (Jan 25, 2012)

shonawilke said:


> Edited to add...any suggestions on "good" schools for a nearly12 year old and a 5 year old that needs to start school next year..5 year old is pretty bright (boy), already learning to read and can add well etc. 12 year old is fairly academic, not sporty at all, but does love Biology type fields (currently she wants to be a doctor lol). She also loves drawing and writing stories which I want to encourage as she does very well at this. The 12 year old..I would "prefer" and all girls school if there is any around that are good (will have to be government or cheap private).
> 
> Thanks so much
> Shona


Dear Shona,

As your daughter is starting high school, you may need to consider this as a priority over a primary school. I currently live in Dernancourt and teach at Modbury School Modbury School Preschool to Year 7 - Department of Education and Children's Services. Modbury is a fantastic area, and the principal has fantastic vision and ability to deliver education and learning. The teachers are a cohesive group, which makes it a great place to work . The children are fantastic, and come from a wide range of backgrounds. If I had my choice of all high schools which provide excellent science/ biology curriculum I would choose:

Urrbrae agricultural school Year 8-12
UAHS : Home

The Australian Science and Maths school Year 10-12 only.
Pages - default 

For a general high school, a friend of mine teaches at a super school, it has only just recently been built and the principal is highly regarded.

Roma Mitchell Secondary College - Department for Education and Child Development

I don't have much information on girls only schools, as they are mostly private.

Natalie


----------



## adelaide_teacher (Jan 25, 2012)

Bari

Please see the previous post for highly recommended science high schools. Also, there are special interest high schools in Music. Selection into these schools are based on musical ability or closeness to the school.

Here is a complete list of special interest high schools in Adelaide. There are many other excellent high schools that can provide a range of educational opportunities for kids

Special interest high schools in South Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Natalie


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

adelaide_teacher said:


> Dear Shona,
> 
> As your daughter is starting high school, you may need to consider this as a priority over a primary school. I currently live in Dernancourt and teach at Modbury School Modbury School Preschool to Year 7 - Department of Education and Children's Services. Modbury is a fantastic area, and the principal has fantastic vision and ability to deliver education and learning. The teachers are a cohesive group, which makes it a great place to work . The children are fantastic, and come from a wide range of backgrounds. If I had my choice of all high schools which provide excellent science/ biology curriculum I would choose:
> 
> ...


awesome thanks so much. Yes her school is the most important so we definitely want to rather find the correct one for her first and worry about my son after that. Will check them all out.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Natalie;

Thanks for the info..
It seems to me that the IELTS requirement of SA is an avg of 7.5 in each module... SA English Proficiency 

while the IELTS req by AITSL ( is 7 bands in each module..AITLS-eng-req


So will my wife have to get registered by both the above agencies?

If I go on a 176 visa can my wife skip the AITSL assessment? (since we will be having Permanent Residence via this 176 visa)...

Would you be able to give me more info regarding BSSO ?
thanks 





adelaide_teacher said:


> Unfortunately, to work in Adelaide as a teacher you must have the IELTS requirement. Another option is working as a BSSO in a government school, a Bilingual support officer, that helps translate for children and assists with their learning. To find more information on working in government school, here is more information. Type in decd into google, click onto the information for staff, click on Human Resources (up the top in purple), click on "jobs and careers", then "teaching requirements" on the left hand side.
> 
> If you are interested in BSSO work (translating for children), I can investigate more links
> 
> Natalielane:


----------



## andystiz (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, I am a middle school science teacher (secondary trained) with 15 years experience in Uk, my wife is secondary english teacher (14 yrs exp). We are currently awaiting our AITSL skills assesment (hopefully back in next 3-4 weeks) and have already passed ielts overall band 9.
We are considering applying for SA state sponsorship (under my science teacher role) and getting a 176 visa in before july 1st, but are there real job opportunities in SA for us? The DECS has given us the usual copy/paste of their website stating that both English and science teachers are in demand, it is my middle school teaching I'm unsure of! (not that I wouldnt teach the older ones again but its been quite a while!)
Victoria also will sponsor me but we have rel's in Grange so SA may be preferable.
Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## katskill1981 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Natalie, 

I just wonder if you could help me out on a few questions I have regarding primary school teaching...
I am currently working in Ireland in a Special Needs School, I work in the Autism unit as an ABA tutor (I know there are a number of ABA schools in Oz, so I'm guessing you know of the set-up). I've been doing the role for around 5years, and have a BSc hons in Psychology&sociology, but no teaching diploma. 

I am unable to teach mainstream in Dublin because I don't speak Irish, but we are planning on moving to Victoria in a few months time (we have permanent residency) and so have been trying to get information on how I would train to become a qualified primary school teacher? 

I noticed in an earlier thread you mentioned a 1 year course (for secondary school teachers) is there a similar course for primary school teachers (the cheapest shortest route... do they have any online/distance courses yet?) who already hold a bachelors degree? Do you know if competition is high for these courses, and are they expensive? 

Also I had been trying to get some info on what life is like as a primary school teacher in Australia (we'll be moving to the Melbourne area/suburbs). Things like school options (public/private, mainstream/special needs etc), job possibilities (for newly qualified teachers), starting salaries (and progression) and the possibility of obtaining permanent contracts, as I'm assuming you don't get paid for holidays if you are not permanent? Also are there any rules on permanency (for example in the UK, where I'm from) a school can only keep you temporary for a maximum of 2 years, after this they either have to make you permanent or let you go.

Also if you remain on a temporary contract does this mean you are not entitled to any other benefits e.g sickness, maternity etc?

Sorry to ask so many questions, but you seem to have a fountain of knowledge and a kind heart to help.

Kind Regards and Many thanks, 

Katherine.


----------



## lasantr (Jun 6, 2012)

Dear Nathali,

We greatly appreciate your forwarding attitudes for helping newcomers. I am a Sri Lankan with PR and planning to move to Adelaide in Aug 2012 or Feb 2013. Arrival dates depends how soon I can manage my relocating arrangements.

I have one daughter of 5 yrs old. How do I find a good govt. school for her?
In your opinion, what is the best time to come Adelaide with respect to schooling? 
Any preparation works need for child by now?

By the way, can you please introduce me to that Sri Lankan family you told?

Best Regards,

Lasan


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Natalie Thanks for very informative, very helpful posts. How would you rate Glenunga Int School ?


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Natalie,

I appreciate the help you providing to all of us.

I needed some help regarding getting my skill assesses by AITSL.
I wanted to know what all docuements do they need as proof of employement.

I have done 3yrs Graduation Course and 1year (Bachelors of Education)

I have some 2yrs exp in Teaching in a Secondary level school. The problem is that in my school we used to get the salary as cash so I dnt have any salary slip or monthly bank deposit statement to proove the same. Can you please help me on this. 

What all documents does AITSL and DIAC need for my experience.

Please guide me if possible.
Any other information or suggestions would be highly appreciated.

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

adelaide_teacher said:


> Bari
> 
> Please see the previous post for highly recommended science high schools. Also, there are special interest high schools in Music. Selection into these schools are based on musical ability or closeness to the school.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your noble attitude. My best wishes for you. May God bless you.


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

I will be keeping a check on your reply too!

thanks for help!


----------



## Afdo (Sep 14, 2012)

Dear Natalie
We are a SriLankan family of 4 and moving to Adelaide in November. I have 2 sons 14 and 11 and looking at all options to enroll them to a suitable school in Adelaide. Based on the school that we get, is the location that we want to also look for a house to rent.
We have been in a few countries already as my work took me along and children are used to settling into any new setting. 
We have already been to Adelaide and looking forward to the big giant step of permanent move.
I am in the Customer Experience Management/Contact Centre Profession in Telecommunication field and also need to then land a job after we arrive, which is another mission all together. 
We take everything positively and hopefully all will work out well. Any advise is what is considered as worth the Gold right now.
Kind regards
Afdo


----------



## NeoGills (Sep 12, 2012)

I just want to Thank You for helping needy peoples, GOD bless you.
that's the reason i love Australia!


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

adelaide_teacher said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am a teacher in Adelaide who has a specific interest in helping migrants with any details regarding potential employment as a teacher.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for all the support you are giving to migrants. I may contact you to get guidance for schools for my children( 8 years/5 Years). Thanks again.


----------



## Avi33 (Oct 1, 2012)

*You sound just like the person I need to speak with*

Hi all,

We are a family of four and received our State Sponsored Regional Skilled Visa 475(SA) recently. With the exception of Adelaide, we are unfamiliar with all other areas in South Australia. We are not sure where to live keeping in mind our professional qualifications, interests and young children who are both under 3.

With respect to our professional backgrounds, my husband is an Operations Manager in a Pharmaceutical BPO currently, has 6 years experience as Senior Technical Analyst and Team Leader in various BPOs (such as IBM, SITEL and DELL) and has close to two decade's experience as a high school administrator and fund raiser. We are unsure as to where he can find opportunities for his skillset and what fields he can find employment in, in SA

I have a Bachelors and Masters Degree in English Literature & Cultural Studies respectively and work experience as a Speech Trainer, Primary Teacher and Community Welfare Worker. I'm currently pursuing a Diploma in Montessori Training in India. With what I have mentioned, I'm not sure in which areas I can actually seek employment there. Advise will be greatly appreciated. Personally, I enjoy being a Teacher and a Community Support Worker so I would be happy to work in either field in SA. But do I need further qualifications? or some kind of registration before I can seek employment in either area?

With two young children, child care is another area of concern.

To sum up, I'm looking for guidance on where to live, how to ensure care for my children and how and which areas to seek employment in (for both my partner & me)

Thanks,
(worried), Avi


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Dear Natalie,

Thanks a lot for helping the migrants. Can I know the average earnings per month of Teachers in Australia?

Thanks a lot for your co-operation.


----------



## dbmurphy (Oct 10, 2012)

adelaide_teacher said:


> Hi Shona,
> Just to clarify, this course is only applicable if he has completed a degree already. If he hasnt, he will need to complete a four year course ;(. Yes, courses can be done part time, also some courses can be done completely online so you don't have to attend lectures/ tutorials! Charles Darwin university has an online teaching degree, where it takes four years. The only time you need to attend is when you have teaching practicals that last 5-6 weeks full time.
> As for salary, Temporary relief teachers, straight out of university earn money per day ($277). Contract teachers earn 56K per year straight out of uni, but of course you dont get paid for holidays.



Natalie, good on you.

Shona, I'm in almost the exact same boat as your husband, Undergraduate in Finance with banking experience - a poor career choice at 18yo when I was on course to be a teacher.

Except I don't have the luxury of having a spouse with an Ozzie visa!

I'm considering taking the Post Grad in Education from Uni Adelaide. I'd enter and study on a 1 year student visa and, assuming completion, register as a teacher in SA.

How likely, or unlikely, is it to secure employment on that kind of status? I think realistically to get State Sponsorship I ought to have a Science/Tech or Mathematics specialism (according to migration.sa.gov.au/snol)

But, if I was willing to teach in a regional, or underprivileged area, would that increase my chances?


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Natalie,

I appreciate and thank you for your willingness to help.

We are planning to migrate from India. My wife is a Math and Science teacher. She is Post Graduate in Microbiology and has the B.Ed degree as well. We have completed all the documentation needed for immigration and would be filing an EOI soon. 

Can you help us in finding a good job for her? She has cleared her IELTS with 8.5 score and has around 9 years teaching experience.

Any help and suggestions would be helpful for us.

Many thanks,
Vinay


----------



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Natalie,

Hope you are doing well.

I am from India and Planning to move to Sydney in March 2013.I have a son who will be completing 3yrs in June 2013.I am just wondering if he is eligible for any primary school.If so,please suggest me some good Public primary schools as we cannot afford for private schools.If not,please suggest what is best option to take care of Kid as we both are working.

Thanks,
Swetha


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

DSwetha said:


> Hi Natalie,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


 No children do not start school in Australia until they are 5/6 

When to start school

Starting School

_Your child can start Kindergarten at the beginning of the school year if they turn five on or before 31 July in that year. By law, all children must be enrolled in school by their sixth birthday._

There are plenty of daycare options but you will have to pay for them.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

adelaide_teacher said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am a teacher in Adelaide who has a specific interest in helping migrants with any details regarding potential employment as a teacher.
> 
> ...


Thumbs up to your initiative

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## evabosh (May 23, 2013)

Dear Natalie,

thank you so much for your generosity and help.

Here is my situation. I am planning on moving to Adelaide in the next 6 months. I now live in Croatia but I also hold Australian citizenship. I am currently finishing my Mater's Degree in Education (I hold a Bachelor's Degree in English and German Language and Literature) and will hopefully start my PhD at the University of SA when I come to Australia. 

I was wondering if there are any possibilities for me to get a job as a teacher of English and/or German as foreign/second languages in Adelaide. Do you think that it is possible for me to work and do my PhD research at the same time? Will my degrees be recognized in Australia for job purpose since I am graduating from the Univeristy of Osijek in Croatia? 

Thank you very much.

All the best, 
Eva


----------



## vaibhavi (Apr 12, 2013)

adelaide_teacher said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am a teacher in Adelaide who has a specific interest in helping migrants with any details regarding potential employment as a teacher.
> 
> ...


Dear Natalie,

this is so kind of you to offer guidance to the aspiring migrant teachers. I'm a maths and science teacher with about 10 years of teaching experience in India.
I'm looking forward to get assessed as a private tutor currently in the csol list with anzsco code 249299(private tutor and teachers nec). My concerns are that this skill is not well defined anywhere and I really don't know that whether my profile (maths and science) can be considered for a private tutor or not.


Thanks in advance
Naresh Paul


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

*further study/ temporary job?*



adelaide_teacher said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am a teacher in Adelaide who has a specific interest in helping migrants with any details regarding potential employment as a teacher.
> 
> ...



Hi Natalie
I am really glad i came across this thread, have been looking for someone who could guide me on the same lines!!!

I am a Business Studies & Accountancy teacher with a teaching experience of 7 years in India (state board curriculum & IGCSE,AS level). Currently Iam living in Singapore and iam a stay at home mum taking care of my 22 month old son. I have been out of work for over 2 years now.

I have received my PR (my husband being the primary applicant) and it requires our family to be in australia before july. I am going to apply for teachers registration with the TRB SA soon. 

I was considering doing the Graduate Diploma in Education, uni of Adelaide in 2015, which iam assuming will help me understand the australian curriculum and the school set up as well as give me a chance to interact with the students before i actually begin to teach. 

The confusion in my mind is:
should i opt for this course in 2015 so i probably get a job in 2016 (my assumption) or should i get to australia first look for a temporary school job for 6-8 months and then undertake the course in 2016.

If you suggest doing a temporary school job..........then i need some help in that area too!!!! What kind of temporary school jobs are available for a BS/ Accountancy teacher and what would they pay(approx.) ?

Awaiting your guidance and suggestions.......
Regards,
Melissa


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

You will need first of all to see if your qualifications as a teacher are accepted by the SA board. No Indian degree in education qualifies you to teach in Australia as they do not include the mandatory 45 days of supervision...it doesn't matter if you have worked as a teacher. It only matters that you were assessed and supervised whilst teaching....so doing the Grad Dip first is essential. then you have to be prepared for a long wait in getting a FT job especially if you are not willing to move to the country regions where most new teachers have to work for a while before returning to Adelaide. Adelaide jobs are hard to find since they are allocated on a score basis..with the highest scoring teachers getting the jobs first. So you will need both a great Grad Dip score (Distinctions or High 
Distinctions) and a great interview school (for department of education) to have a good chance of being offered a FTE job as a teacher. Casual jobs means that you put your name around at different schools and wait by the phone vey day from 6-8am waiting for a call for that day to work...it's not an easy life...been there, done that,


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Scattley..Thanks!!! I think i will go ahead with my Grad. Diploma first. I believe that will give me a good start to familiarise myself with the completely new working environment, curriculum and teaching styles. 

From what you've said my guess is, it s going to be pretty tough looking out for a job so might as well spend the first year upgrading my teaching skills and then applying for a job......(probably will stand better chances then, huh?!)

Thanks for your help

Melissa


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

This thread is 2 years old. I hardly think the original posters are around to answer questions.


----------

